# Does your Maltese tear stain?



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
I am wondering what percentage of Maltese actually has tear staining. Please vote!

If you have more than one Maltese, please select the answer you feel represents the majority of your Maltese.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

no but he did when he was younger


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Teddy never has, but I have given him bottled spring water since he came home.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Frosty didn't initially, but when she began teething her staining also began. Although the teeth are done, the staining has not stopped since, except for when I use the Angels Glow.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley does, but not as bad as some I have seen.
Neyland gets major eye buggers...but no real staining that I can tell yet.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Kylee has a little brown in the corners


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Nope, Daisy never has. I've never done anything special with her either. She drinks tap water. She must have good genes.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie never stains either... and he tears a lot when he runs around. I've been lucky!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Not really here either. Chloe will get a tiny bit of stains if she has an ear infection or something, other than that she stays pretty clear.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy does not stain now but she did when she was teething.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Nope -- no tear staining for Mr. Miko. He does get a little bit of eye boogers but I just wash his eyes maybe every 3-4 days (if even that often).


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Shotzi had a lot of tearstains until I changed her food & dishes. Now she has only a little that's easily taken care of with an eye wash.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Divine Bella is three and has had no tear staining ever. New puppy girl Krista is three months and has no staining. I suppose there is a possiblity this could change as we go through teething.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Chloe and Katie have tear staining. Katie had none when we first got her and then I switched her food to Eukanuba because that is what Chloe was on from the breeder. After switching Katie's food she started to tear stain. Now I have switched their food again to Californina Soup so hopefully that will help. I have also just started both of them on Angels' Eye. Today is only the 2nd day so no results yet but I am keeping my fingers crossed.

Lynda


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie's whole face was red when she was a young puppy. Now she has the teeniest little bit of light pink at the corners of her eyes sometimess.

Catcher has a little bit at the corner of his eyes that extends across the bridge of his nose .... a little more than Kallie but not enough to bother worrying about..... Seems like some times it is worse than others......


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Pippin never had any tear staining until I brought a new puppy home. I don't know if it was from all the wrestling or if the puppy brought something in with her, but Pippin did start to get some staining and eye crusties. He's not staining any more but I am keeping a close eye on him now that I just brought in another puppy. So far so good.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey doesn't have tear staining but does get that eye gunk, which I just comb out in the mornings!









I tend to think they must be more of a heredity thing, with an occasion flair up with infections because I don't do anything too special for Abbey to prevent them. She eats Chicken soup Adult food & does drink bottled water but I don't wash her face except on bath day.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Chloe has never had staining, but Sugar's eyes have started watering badly lately. There is not a lot of staining but the constant wet does put off an awful smell. I may go see if her ears are infected, even though she has not given me any indication that they are.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Yes, Baxter has some staining. Seems worse right now than a few months ago.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> Sassy does not stain now but she did when she was teething.[/B]


I was just wondering what you feed Sassy?
Summer eyes tear off and on lately she's been getting those little eye boogers







My groomer has been letting her hair around her eye grow out. I think this is whats causing the tearing and boogers







SO does everyone clip around the eyes or let it be long? That is the question.















Oh ,I do give Summer the Angle glow not all the time just when I see that its getting bad again 
She eats out of stainless, drinks the filter water out of the frig. I feed her Innova and table exp. egg w/cottage cheese in the am. turkey, chicken,lamb or (beef( not to often) at nigth mixed with her dry.
She's gained a little weight so I'm going to cut down on the meats a little








She's such a little begger







( which is my hubby and sons fault







)


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes ZsaZsa had staining before she was a year, dont know if it was teething or what, but I put her on Angels Glow for about 2 weeks, the stains disappeared and I havent used Angels Glow for about 6 months and she has no stains


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris has a little, not much. Her bowls are stainless steel, she drinks bottled water, I wash her face every day, yet her eyes still tear and leaves her face wet. I try to wipe it off every chance I get.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy seems to go through spells where he stains more than usual. I think when he gets a bit stressed out he starts to tear stain. Back when I first got Pixie he started getting bad stains and then they tapered off when he finally got used to her. He's starting to stain again and I think he is stressed out since I started working full time and I think he is really perceiving my own stress over our upcoming move. I've been doing this







a lot lately.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah...Massimo does a little bit... Sometimes worse than others. It's not bad, just in the corners of his eyes by the bridge if his nose, it gets a little pink. But when I clean it up with a little Collyrium it looks fine. It doesn't bother me in the least...it's just one more thing that makes him, him.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Paris has a little, not much. Her bowls are stainless steel, she drinks bottled water, I wash her face every day, yet her eyes still tear and leaves her face wet. I try to wipe it off every chance I get.[/B]


That has what Sugar has been experiencing. She tears so much that it leaves her face wet all the time....and it smells bad.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

The Buttercup hasnt had a full facial stain since teething, and that completely disappeared around 16months. She has had episodes of staining when the seasons change, depends on the pollen counts, I'm guessing, because it would be more noticable when we lived in Atlanta (Pollen Capital of the World/Yellowtown, USA, LOLOLOL) than here. She has more eyegoopies than anything. I'm sure that has to do with fine air quality we have here in Cleveland...

ann marie and the eyegoopie girl extraordinnaire, buttercup


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

When i got Nacho at 7 months he had some staining, but it cleared out in about 2 months with bottled water and Royal Canine food.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Shrek has never tear stained. Sylphide did - a lot as a puppy, less as an adult, gradually less and less, and she stopped tearstaining recently (at 2 1/4 years old).


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Ruby only had stains when we first brought her home, and then after her first grooming at 5 months all the stained fur was cut off. She does tear and her little face is wet and a little stinky like someone else mentioned but no orange or rust coloring....and the occasional eye booger (yuck).


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Jack's stains go away easily with a few weeks of angel's glow, but then they return every time I take him to petsmart for grooming --- I think he catches the bacteria from there that grow the yeast that stain the hair.

So.. I am learning to do his grooming myself, to avoid having to keep putting him on Angels Glow! I keep a clean face on my dog!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> Pippin never had any tear staining until I brought a new puppy home. I don't know if it was from all the wrestling or if the puppy brought something in with her, but Pippin did start to get some staining and eye crusties. He's not staining any more but I am keeping a close eye on him now that I just brought in another puppy. So far so good.[/B]










Did I miss something?? NEW puppy??!! Do tell!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Rosie has a little staining but we work on them so they don't show up now.


----------



## chocolatecoffee (Sep 1, 2005)

Panna had horrible staining and we tried a ton of products, but none seemed to work. However, when we switched her food to Merrick, the staining improved drastically. Here's a comparison:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

That's very interesting ...the difference in Panna on the Merrick food. I really liked the Merrick but it is not readily available near us. Naddie has some staining so I guess I'll have to just make it a point to get it in bulk . I'd like to see if it makes a difference in her.

Missy never had any tear staining until age 8 when she got the cancer. It was then it started somewhat. Don't know if it was that or the meds...or... I know she had very acidic urine at that time... don't know what the Ph was before. I have often wondered if staining was more prominent when the Ph is more acidic.

Terry, Naddie and Angel Missy


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

chocolatecoffee... maybe your pup was allergic to the food before?










I'm amazed that there arent MORE 'Yes- alot' answers... for some reason ...I just thought it was a BIG problem with Maltese. I am however glad that it isnt as bad of a problem as I have once thought!


----------



## chocolatecoffee (Sep 1, 2005)

> chocolatecoffee... maybe your pup was allergic to the food before?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's possible, I had been experimenting with a few different foods every couple of months, and I'd notice a change with each, but she had the most dramatic change with Merrick. I've heard before that a high quality food often helps with tear stains, but it was a pretty huge improvement when the only change I made was food.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> chocolatecoffee... maybe your pup was allergic to the food before?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think most of us try to keep up with it.
With Brinkley...I think if I didn't stay on top of it...I would have to say a lot...does that make sense?


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Will has no staining and never has had any. Both of my girls have a little staining.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Toby had TERRIBLE staining--his whole face would be stained a rust color. The funny thing is, it wasn't too noticeable (at least to me) until you took a picture of him and you could really see how bad it was in the picture. However, knowing that, I was always good at posing him to hide the staining.


----------

